# HEB Kodi Cooler



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Saw these at HEB in Kenedy. I wasn't aware HEB was making roto molded coolers.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice they look pretty good, how did you get the prices?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope they are about 2/3 the price of others and drive the prices down.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

35qt is $247 and 125qt $359 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lburro (Apr 30, 2012)

*price point*

the 38qt is $247 
the 125qt is $395


----------



## Ikeman (Apr 19, 2011)

*Kodi Cooler*

I work for HEB and got one of these as a Fathers Day gift! Great Cooler that hold ice for over a week. A cool feature is the vacuum release the pressure in the cooler so the lid opens easier! Great product for the price! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Everyone from whitset to Cuero will have one soon. Lol


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I just checked them out at the Floresville HEB. Seem to be a nice cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

Ikeman said:


> I work for HEB and got one of these as a Fathers Day gift! Great Cooler that hold ice for over a week. A cool feature is the vacuum release the pressure in the cooler so the lid opens easier! Great product for the price! You won't be disappointed!


What sizes do they come in?


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I just wonder who is making them! You know darn well HEB isn't manufacturing them. Some cooler maker is making them, and slapping HEB's name on the side.

Either way, looks to be a nice cooler. 

I do wish the prices would come down to earth.


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Not that it matters but those are made in China by the same company that makes the coolers for Gander Mountain. I know because I have been researching them to purchase in bulk. Depending on shipping costs, the price these things retail for in the states is outrageous. I think a bulk price on the 125 should be around $275 for comparison purposes...


----------



## Texaspainter (Mar 11, 2013)

what all sizes do they come in?


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

$120 mark up? 30+% about right


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

$275 for a 125 - that still sounds ridiculous. I was involved in roto moulding bait coolers/chillers in another country, yes they didnt have pretty latches and a fancy design but retailing at $60 purely built for angling was hard to beat. Kept frozen bait frozen for days and had a teflon lid used as a cutting board with high density foam to seal the deal so to speak. We even made them in a color of choice if you were prepared to wait. We used to drop test them from 20ft onto concrete floors, bullet proof.

Out of interest - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mustbyt/213343195493611?ref=br_tf


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

They have them on sale now $197 for 38 qt. Manager at HEB told me this morning when I bought one they were made by Kodiac, fact or not I don't know but they are solid built.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Igloo Sportsman 55 quart $199 at Sam's Club. I have had mine over a year and it is badass. Made in the USA.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Igloo Sportsman 55 quart $199 at Sam's
> Club. I have had mine over a year and it is badass. Made in the USA.


Those Igloo Spottsman 55's are excellent coolers at a great price but only 1 size and only sold at Sam's.


----------

